# Tool to assemble/disassemble track



## bettyanna (Oct 29, 2015)

Heard of one advertised as a Ttracker. Gripped track for cutting, held it for assembly by little ratchet that pulled it together without lifting track.


Help, where can I find it, or something like it?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Betty;

I have only seen the tool advertised in magazines for O gauge enthusiasts. I believe that it is only for O gauge tubular track.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've seen ads for this piece, probably somewhere in the back of _Garden Railways Magazine_, though it doesn't appear in the last two issues.

I never gave it much thought, but I thought it pulled the tracks together so you could get the screws in the joiners. I didn't realize they are for cutting the track.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd;

I have gone back to Feb. 2015 in my issues of GR, but could not find that product. I do see it advertised in magazines that cater to the O gauge enthusiast at the hobby store where I work part time. Still, the only examples I have seen are for O gauge tubular track. (I think they could make a fortune if they produced a tool for MTH RealTrak. That stuff must have been designed by sadists. It is not just a bear to put together; it is the insane spirit bear from the Disney animated movie Brave!)

Regards,
David Meashey


----------

